
Cassandra on ContainerShip - phildougherty
https://medium.com/containership-articles/cassandra-on-containership-84ca90b8e1b9
======
phildougherty
ContainerShip co-founder here. Happy to answer any questions. We're working on
producing Docker images for every major database that provide the same simple
scaling and management.

~~~
fweespeech
This looks like a neat product but until/unless its multi-DC and capable of
mixing cloud/bare metal deploys I'm not sure if I see the appeal. Automation
tools for simplistic scenarios are [frankly] widely available.

Single DC or AWS is honestly a very, very simple use case that I'd honestly
question a decision to use an ops tool when you don't understand the
underlying technology well enough to deploy a LAN cluster.

~~~
phildougherty
So today it is single data center in the case of everything but AWS. We allow
you to automatically launch a ContainerShip cluster in AWS using
[https://cloud.containership.io](https://cloud.containership.io). During setup
you select a VPC ID, Subnet IDs, Security Groups, and AZs to launch into. In
the near future we are going to fulfill your desires as we are working on
features that let you easily span multiple providers or migrate between them.

